# Need advice smoking rainbow trout



## camox413 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey everyone,

 I'm fairly new to smoking but this will be my first time doing fish. I caught a nice rainbow trout this morning and I'm wondering if anybody can give me some advice for smoking it?


----------



## wade (Jul 10, 2016)

There are several ways to smoke trout. You can brine and hot smoke it or you can dry cure and cold smoke it. If you are looking to cold smoke it then you will find a step by step guide here. If you want more information then please let me know.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237224/smoking-fish-an-old-dog-can-still-learn-new-tricks

Wade


----------



## camox413 (Jul 10, 2016)

That's a very nice write-up Wade. I think for my first time I will continue hot smoking. Do you have any advice for hot smoking it?


----------



## wade (Jul 11, 2016)

For hot smoking you can use either a wet immersion brine or a dry brine. Once cured then the hot smoking process is very similar.

For a dry brine use a 50:50 mix of salt and suger and then cover the fish with it for 2-3 hours before rinsing off.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/155611/ran-out-of-salmon

For wet brine Dave Omak is a good person to ask as he does a lot of it

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240017/more-sockeye-12-30-money

If you are producing a hot smoked salmon then you need to start the salmon off at a relatively low heat and then raise it so that the proteins in the fish set gently and do not ooze out to give that white scum on the surface. Everyone will have their own precise temperature method but this is mine

50 C (122 F) for 60 minutes
75 C (170 F) until internal temperature reached 64 C (147 F)
Temperature then dropped to 65 C (150 F) for 30 minutes
I do not know what your tastes are but be warned that some of the cures used on here use a LOT of sugar and I find them much too sweet for me. A while ago I did a comparison of a number of salmon cures and you can check that out here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171886/comparison-of-salmon-curing-methods#post_1259805


----------



## camox413 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks wade!  That's a ton of great info. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

